# [...strange dream about mice!]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So, last night I had a bloody strange dream.
I was in a huge apartment. Decorated in a lot of green and oak wood with dark door frames and glass doors. It had lots of rooms, and I was behaving as if I had just moved in. Now I went into a child's bedroom and heard rustling in the drawers which were filled with lots of pearl necklaces, coins, matches, sewing equipment etc.. then I saw a mouse. I grabbed it and looked for a container to put it in. I got a box and then I looked back in the drawers and found another, and another! This process went on until I had retrieved around 20. Then a child came into the room. He started screaming really loudly and everything turned black around us, and he was fighting me for the mice. I told him they needed looking after properly and couldn't live loose in a house. he let go and then cursed me for taking his mice. I went into my room and put them in my mouse tanks. The weird thing is, these were mice I had never seen before, reds and merles and orange,blue and black tris....
They started giving birth instantly and they were giving birth to 25-30 mice each! I started panicking and looking for a phone when I woke up in a sweat! Had to share it, what a strange dream!
Has anybody else ever had dreams about mice?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My Dad had a dream about mice once.
For whatever reason I had tanks filled to the brim with mice and the glass started to crack and exploded and mice went everywhere! While he was barely managing to pick up one mouse in each hand, I was like the mouse whisperer or something and had them climbing all over me.

Dad has some weird dreams sometimes.

The only dream, well nightmare I have ever had about mice was me being trapped in a car and being eaten alive. :shock:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to have recurring dreams that I went to pack my mice into their Maxeys for showing and found the grisly remains of the mice I'd showed previously but had forgotten to take out of their Maxeys. For the first three years I was showing I had to leave my empty Maxeys open on the floor so I knew I'd taken the mice out. Once I dreamt that the mice ate themselves on the way to the show.

Sometimes I dream about a big warehouse filled with cages of mice, each more wondrous than the last. Like longhaired Abyssinians with four inch long hair, or mice with markings like the hooded rat. I'm always very disappointed when I wake up and realise it wasn't real


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Before my first show I had a dream where the show finished and everyone ran for the table to grab there box's. I was in a right panick as I had no idea what was going on or how I would know which box was mine. In the end it was left with a few boxes still on the table and a Fox mouse running around the floor. So I picked it up and somehow knew it wasn't mine and was then trying to find who owned it but everyone was ignoring me.


----------

